# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Поиск софта

## Akasey

*Таких тем на форумах много, но думаю нам не помешает. Спрашиваем, рекомендуем, оставляем ссылки.*

----------


## MOHAPX

Исчу платформу для написания программ - языки С и С++

----------


## Akasey

Скиньте кто пож-ста прогу чтоб перегонять с DVD в AVI, или дайте ссылку. Только попроще, чтоб сильно не заморачиваться.

----------


## Vanya

так вот вроде [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

*Что-то ищете? Поищем вместе.*

----------


## Asteriks

*Aleo Flash Intro Banner Maker* -если есть у кого полная версия, не демо - поделитесь. Ходила на сайт, там платно. У меня есть такая демо с патчем - пропатчить не получается.

----------


## Stych

Aleo.Flash.Intro.and.Banner.Maker.v3.1.

Ссылка для скачивания файла: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ЛЕШИЙ

DS Code Creation Wizard
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Нужен чат для phpBB. Поделитесь, у кого есть, или дайте ссылку, где можно взять.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Нужен чат для phpBB. Поделитесь, у кого есть, или дайте ссылку, где можно взять.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
либо
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

> Ищу ключ к проге FlyDS  v 2.0.0 (просмотр ТВ-тюнера на ПК)


Лови)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

ищу прогу делать из текстовых файлов, файлы с расширением *.jar

----------


## Pasha_49

Тут 2 прожки. Одной сам пользовался, вторую с инета скачал. ReadManiac более совместимый с большинством мидлетов.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Я пользуюсь Shasoft eBook 3.1.10

----------


## vova230

Есть программа для поиска одинаковых картинок. Русская, не глючная и простая.
Может кому надо?
Могу скинуть куда-нибудь.

----------


## Sanych

Может просто удалить ACDSe и переустановить

----------


## vova230

В архиве две програмки, установить обе. Ну и все, пользуйтесь.
	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

Ищется: WindowBlinds 
Нашедшим просьба отписаться в этой теме

----------


## Stych

Оригинальное название: Windows Blinds 6.1.55 + 352 загрузочных экрана + 115 тем для Windows XP
Год выпуска: 2008
Версия: 6.1.55
Разработчик: Star Dock
Интерфейс: Английский

О программе: Программа для изменения оформления ОС Windows. Можно изменить все: меню Пуск, ярлычки, облик кнопки, заголовки окон, панель задач. Также в комплекте с ней идет русик и crack. Еще также там 352 загрузочных экрана, 115 тем для Windows XP.

Пайдет? Тада качнем)

Лови)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

кста у мну каспер определил трояна там, я его в доверенные занес и все наман) глюк наверное.

----------


## Irina

Подскажите есть ли какая прога для отслеживания автообновлений

----------


## Alex

Есть, если не ошибаюсь называется Sumo (но она ищет обновления установленных прог)

----------


## Akasey

скиньте кто пожалуйста прогу для скачивания сайтов, желательно попроще

----------


## HARON

> скиньте кто пожалуйста прогу для скачивания сайтов, желательно попроще


IDM можно.(Internet Download Manager)

----------


## Stych

Teleport 1.5 русифицированный и крякнутый

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Teleport Pro 1.61 русификатор и кряк в комплекте

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

Ищу кодек RV40 для простмотра RMVB формата, или подскажите плеер хороший)

----------


## Stych

*Real Alternative 2.0.1*
Описание:
Данный пакет позволит воспроизводить файлы формата RealMedia без установки в системе проигрывателя RealPlayer. Real Alternative поддерживает все медийные форматы (RA, RM, RMVB, RAM, RPM, RV, RP, RT, RNX, SMI, SMIL и т.д.), включая потоковое видео из Интернета и RealMedia-контент, внедренный в веб-страницы. 
В пакет включены: 
- Плеер Media Player Classic. 
- Кодеки RealMedia. 
- Плагины RealMedia для браузеров Internet Explorer/Opera/Mozilla/Netscape. 
- Сплиттер RealMedia DirectShow.

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Чача

Подскажите, хорошую прогу для склеивания нескольких файлов в один. Пробовал через Pinnacle Studio, но очень уж огромный размер файла получается на выходе, да и качество страдает. А мне нужна программка, чтобы качество не ухудшала и склеивала, скажем от трех до 10 разных файлов в один

----------


## Sanych

Точно не помню, по моему эта прога умеет клеить - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А так, точно знаю что клеит - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Чача

Последнего файла на шаре уже нет...А жаль!

----------


## Sanych

В нете есть, не найдёш, перезалью.

----------


## Sanych

Уже перезалил  всё таки

----------


## Чача

Сэнкс, надеюсь клеит нормально! Все-таки не хотелось бы значительно терять качество при склеивании...

----------


## SDS

*Akasey*, 
проще некуда
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Адмирал

ищу прогу   Dj Foto Art v.5.1. Full + кто подскажет где можна взять

----------


## Sanych

Я полазил по нету, там общий размер больше гига. Мне такой качать на Домоседе со скоростью черепахи не реал

----------


## GRAF

> Я полазил по нету, там общий размер больше гига. Мне такой качать на Домоседе со скоростью черепахи не реал


Реал))) и еще какой, всего-то 24-25 часов))))))
:3563:

----------


## Stych

> ищу прогу   Dj Foto Art v.5.1. Full + кто подскажет где можна взять


Если хочеш скачаю, подъедешь заберешь, заливать не буду.

----------

